# Tohatsu Customer Service Rocks



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Johnny will get fired for giving away money too easily. JK. Good to hear about something that goes better than expected every once in a while.


----------



## FatFishSkinnyWater (Mar 8, 2021)

Haha, I certainly hope not. It was legitimate sale and I provided him with a signed BOS. I hope the customer service team gets an atta boy for making a happy owner.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I had the same experience with a question about my Tohatsu 50hp regarding NMEA 2000. Talked to a real person, cordial, very knowledgeable.


----------



## Flycastangler (Apr 11, 2021)

Turn that into some good fish juju now baby!


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

Yeah they responded to me email within 3 hours or so when I asked a question. Thats pretty quick in my opinion.


----------

